# Question about passing on the "move-out" thought bubble between villagers



## cheezu (May 31, 2020)

So today Zucker had the "move-out" thought bubble and announced that he's thinking of moving so, for the first time, I decided to just do the trick of quitting without saving and ignoring him for the rest of the day (I was a little bit reluctant to do this the first few times but I decided that there's no way I can wait 5-6 days for the cool down period).
Today, he continues to have the thought bubble.
I watched some TagBlackTV videos before where he kept doing the thought bubble transfer, but I guess my question is, will the thought bubble transfer to someone else tomorrow or could it potentially take more time?
Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## Bk1234 (May 31, 2020)

cheezu said:


> So today Zucker had the "move-out" thought bubble and announced that he's thinking of moving so, for the first time, I decided to just do the trick of quitting without saving and ignoring him for the rest of the day (I was a little bit reluctant to do this the first few times but I decided that there's no way I can wait 5-6 days for the cool down period).
> Today, he continues to have the thought bubble.
> I watched some TagBlackTV videos before where he kept doing the thought bubble transfer, but I guess my question is, will the thought bubble transfer to someone else tomorrow or could it potentially take more time?
> Any input will be appreciated.


I'm pretty sure that the thought bubble will transfer to someone new tomorrow.


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

cheezu said:


> So today Zucker had the "move-out" thought bubble and announced that he's thinking of moving so, for the first time, I decided to just do the trick of quitting without saving and ignoring him for the rest of the day (I was a little bit reluctant to do this the first few times but I decided that there's no way I can wait 5-6 days for the cool down period).
> Today, he continues to have the thought bubble.
> I watched some TagBlackTV videos before where he kept doing the thought bubble transfer, but I guess my question is, will the thought bubble transfer to someone else tomorrow or could it potentially take more time?
> Any input will be appreciated.


Did it autosave when Zucker asked? If it did, I think he will always have it, no matter how many times you force close. After the cool down period, someone else will have the bubble. My advice is to close right away, when someone asks, if it didn't autosave, then your method will work! I'm not sure all this is completely true, but it worked for me. I hope this helps!


----------



## samticore (May 31, 2020)

I've personally noticed the thought bubble (and I know it was move thought bubble, because I did quit trick) moving between my villagers during the day but I had played like allll day.


----------



## cheezu (May 31, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Did it autosave when Zucker asked? If it did, I think he will always have it, no matter how many times you force close. After the cool down period, someone else will have the bubble. My advice is to close right away, when someone asks, if it didn't autosave, then your method will work! I'm not sure all this is completely true, but it worked for me. I hope this helps!


No... it didn't save and he's still thinking of moving as I quit without choosing any of the dialogue options.

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



samticore said:


> I've personally noticed the thought bubble (and I know it was move thought bubble, because I did quit trick) moving between my villagers during the day but I had played like allll day.


Really? Well, Hazel just had a bubble and I was hoping it might have shifted but she wanted to sell me a rain hat.


----------



## Grom (May 31, 2020)

I've seen a lot of ppl experience the bubble switching quickly, but for my island - it depends on friendship points. since levels are high amongst most my villagers, the bubble usually hits the 2nd most recent move-in (or whoever has slightly lower points, even in cases where they gave me their picture earlier that day)
>> The bubble will stick with that villager for a few *days* (skipping event days like KK or birthdays)... so annoying, to the point where I *almost* wish I'd simply opted for a cooldown window.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (May 31, 2020)

For me, when I know it's time someone asked to move and I see that thought bubble from a villager I have no intention of moving out, I close the game without saving and reload a different time period of the same day. The bubble will transfer. 

This way I don't have to travel forward. I can go from morning to afternoon to night, and the bubble transfers almost every time. Of course, it's still RNG. So sometimes the same villager gets the bubble again. But I keep resetting the time and it will transfer at some point. This is how I've moved my villagers out.

Note: You need to find the villager with the bubble very quickly, each time you reset, so that the game does not autosave while you're looking.


----------



## cheezu (May 31, 2020)

CrankyCupcake said:


> For me, when I know it's time someone asked to move and I see that thought bubble from a villager I have no intention of moving out, I close the game without saving and reload a different time period of the same day. The bubble will transfer.
> 
> This way I don't have to travel forward. I can go from morning to afternoon to night, and the bubble transfers almost every time. Of course, it's still RNG. So sometimes the same villager gets the bubble again. But I keep resetting the time and it will transfer at some point. This is how I've moved my villagers out.
> 
> Note: You need to find the villager with the bubble very quickly, each time you reset, so that the game does not autosave while you're looking.


Well, I noticed his thought bubble at around 4 p.m., talked to him and found out he wanted to move so I just quit without saving.
It's now almost 10 p.m. but the bubble has stayed on him throughout with short breaks during which he wanders around with no thought bubble (I've been kind of stalking him but not talking to him just to observe what can happen).
Hazel had a thought bubble a while ago and I was hopeful it had transferred over to her, but she just wanted to sell me something.

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



Grom said:


> I've seen a lot of ppl experience the bubble switching quickly, but for my island - it depends on friendship points. since levels are high amongst most my villagers, the bubble usually hits the 2nd most recent move-in (or whoever has slightly lower points, even in cases where they gave me their picture earlier that day)
> >> The bubble will stick with that villager for a few *days* (skipping event days like KK or birthdays)... so annoying, to the point where I *almost* wish I'd simply opted for a cooldown window.


Zucker is one of my earlier villagers but we have high friendship.
This is the first time he actually wanted to move out.
I know the datamine seems to suggest that villagers with lower friendship will want to move faster, but that doesn't seem to be the case for me as I have had villagers with very high friendship wanting to move twice already... weird.
Anyway, this is the first time I'm not opting for a "cool down" period in the hopes I can get someone else out.
I badly need a jock on my island and want to go Island hopping so bad - I just hope it doesn't take another 5-6 days for the thought bubble to transfer to yet someone else I want to keep.


----------



## KayDee (May 31, 2020)

I’m pretty sure the thought bubble stays with the same villager for the day. Once you find that villager all you can really do is just wait for the next day and hope it transfers to someone you want to leave.


----------



## cheezu (May 31, 2020)

KayDee said:


> I’m pretty sure the thought bubble stays with the same villager for the day. Once you find that villager all you can really do is just wait for the next day and hope it transfers to someone you want to leave.


That's what I thought too but according to the poster above, it can move throughout the day too.
Anyway, since I don't TT, I won't be testing it out and the lazies will be asleep soon anyway.


----------



## Piggleton (May 31, 2020)

cheezu said:


> That's what I thought too but according to the poster above, it can move throughout the day too.
> Anyway, since I don't TT, I won't be testing it out and the lazies will be asleep soon anyway.


The thought bubble can travel! I had it on Diana in the morning once but I chose to ignore her then it shifted to Lopez in the evening. I’ve only had that happen once though so it might not be common. 

As for the thought bubble transferring day by day, it really is random. Some days it will stay on the same villager. Other days it will transfer to another villager. Just keep ignoring (poor zucker boi ;- and it’s should transfer to someone else!


----------



## cheezu (May 31, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> The thought bubble can travel! I had it on Diana in the morning once but I chose to ignore her then it shifted to Lopez in the evening. I’ve only had that happen once though so it might not be common.
> 
> As for the thought bubble transferring day by day, it really is random. Some days it will stay on the same villager. Other days it will transfer to another villager. Just keep ignoring (poor zucker boi ;- and it’s should transfer to someone else!


That's what I'm hoping for.
Fingers crossed it goes to Hazel, Erik or Velma.


----------



## KayDee (May 31, 2020)

cheezu said:


> That's what I thought too but according to the poster above, it can move throughout the day too.
> Anyway, since I don't TT, I won't be testing it out and the lazies will be asleep soon anyway.


I haven’t really tested it cause once I confirmed it’s a thought bubble for moving I just waited the next day for it to move. But that would actually be better if it does move within the day.



Piggleton said:


> The thought bubble can travel! I had it on Diana in the morning once but I chose to ignore her then it shifted to Lopez in the evening. I’ve only had that happen once though so it might not be common.
> 
> As for the thought bubble transferring day by day, it really is random. Some days it will stay on the same villager. Other days it will transfer to another villager. Just keep ignoring (poor zucker boi ;- and it’s should transfer to someone else!


I’m wondering, did you confirm that it was a thought bubble for moving with Diana cause you said you ignored her? It might have been just a regular thought bubble which different villagers can have throughout the day.


----------



## cheezu (May 31, 2020)

KayDee said:


> I haven’t really tested it cause once I confirmed it’s a thought bubble for moving I just waited the next day for it to move. But that would actually be better if it does move within the day.
> 
> 
> I’m wondering, did you confirm that it was a thought bubble for moving with Diana cause you said you ignored her? It might have been just a regular thought bubble which different villagers can have throughout the day.


That's what I'm wondering too.
I had a thought bubble from Hazel today during Zucker's move-out thought bubble but it was for something else.


----------



## Piggleton (May 31, 2020)

KayDee said:


> I haven’t really tested it cause once I confirmed it’s a thought bubble for moving I just waited the next day for it to move. But that would actually be better if it does move within the day.
> 
> 
> I’m wondering, did you confirm that it was a thought bubble for moving with Diana cause you said you ignored her? It might have been just a regular thought bubble which different villagers can have throughout the day.


I didn’t confirm it but it appeared right when I played in the morning which usually indicates a moveout bubble. I didn't check since it was time for someone to move out (15 days since previous villager). I was talking to Lopez earlier in the day and he had no bubble. 

However I do have a friend that I confirmed this with because I thought it was super strange. She said she’s had this occur for her too.


----------



## KayDee (May 31, 2020)

That’s cool then. I will definitely test it out the next time so I don’t have to wait another day


----------



## Ichigo. (May 31, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> I didn’t confirm it but it appeared right when I played in the morning which usually indicates a moveout bubble. I didn't check since it was time for someone to move out (15 days since previous villager). I was talking to Lopez earlier in the day and he had no bubble.
> 
> However I do have a friend that I confirmed this with because I thought it was super strange. She said she’s had this occur for her too.



Just wanted to add that I've had Peanut show up with a thought bubble first thing in the morning/right when I loaded up the game. I thought she'd ask to move, but she ended up just giving me furniture. So definitely possible those early thought bubbles aren't moveout ones unfortunately. Also for context, Peanut's been with me for a while and isn't a recent move-in.


----------



## naranjita (May 31, 2020)

CrankyCupcake said:


> Note: You need to find the villager with the bubble very quickly, each time you reset, so that the game does not autosave while you're looking.


I wonder how necessary the "beating the autosave" part is. there's been times where I spent too long looking for the bubble and accidentally hit the autosave, and when I TT'd to the following day the bubble still jumped to a different villager.


----------



## Piggleton (May 31, 2020)

Ichigo. said:


> Just wanted to add that I've had Peanut show up with a thought bubble first thing in the morning/right when I loaded up the game. I thought she'd ask to move, but she ended up just giving me furniture. So definitely possible those early thought bubbles aren't moveout ones unfortunately. Also for context, Peanut's been with me for a while and isn't a recent move-in.


That’s true. Just given the timing it was likely Diana wanted to move out but again I didn’t confirm. My friend however did confirm it and I have seen it on the move out thread as an accepted method for moving villagers out!

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



naranjita said:


> I wonder how necessary the "beating the autosave" part is. there's been times where I spent too long looking for the bubble and accidentally hit the autosave, and when I TT'd to the following day the bubble still jumped to a different villager.


No need to beat the auto save if looking for bubbles! I actually always save on my TT island when I cycle through villagers. Doesn’t really impact whether or not the bubble jumps to another villager.


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 31, 2020)

It took me about 14 days before the bubble landed on flurry. I don’t TT. 
The villager with the thought bubble will still have the bubble the rest of the day. Just ignore them and hopefully the bubble moves to someone else the next day

This is my log: 
Move out bubble log
Friday: Zell
Saturday: no one 
Sunday: Drago
Monday: Drago
Tuesday: Zell
Wednesday: Hamphrey 
Thursday: Hamphrey 
Friday: Tank
Saturday: no one 
Sunday: ? ( I must’ve missed the bubble somehow)
Monday: Tank
Tuesday: Zell
Wednesday: Zell
Thursday: Flurry


----------



## cheezu (Jun 1, 2020)

Le't see how lucky I get.
I'll report back on it today.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Jun 1, 2020)

When you found Zucker for the first time, did you finish the dialogue where you pick to let him stay or go? Once I had Skye with the bubble, I talked to her to make sure and the game progressed to the dialogue options before I closed and reset, and the next few days Skye remained with the bubble. My game didn't autosave either.
If he still has the move-out bubble the next day, talk to resident services and move his house. Then, immediately refund the moving kit and it should reset the bubble as villagers who are having their house moved can't move out.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 1, 2020)

So today the move-out thought bubble is still on Zucker.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



AshdewCrossing said:


> When you found Zucker for the first time, did you finish the dialogue where you pick to let him stay or go? Once I had Skye with the bubble, I talked to her to make sure and the game progressed to the dialogue options before I closed and reset, and the next few days Skye remained with the bubble. My game didn't autosave either.
> If he still has the move-out bubble the next day, talk to resident services and move his house. Then, immediately refund the moving kit and it should reset the bubble as villagers who are having their house moved can't move out.


No, I didn't finish the dialogue. I thought you're not supposed to.
I don't really want to move his house though.
Will the thought bubble just stay on him then?
It's confusing as I remember watching videos where it clearly moved between villagers.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (Jun 1, 2020)

cheezu said:


> So today the move-out thought bubble is still on Zucker.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020
> 
> ...


You don't have to move the house. Just get the kit and immediately refund it and it should reset the bubble.
If you try that and it still doesn't move, you've either got extremely bad luck that it's landed on Zucker 3 times in a row or you just have to deny him and wait for the next one.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 1, 2020)

AshdewCrossing said:


> You don't have to move the house. Just get the kit and immediately refund it and it should reset the bubble.
> If you try that and it still doesn't move, you've either got extremely bad luck that it's landed on Zucker 3 times in a row or you just have to deny him and wait for the next one.


I could try that but in many of the videos I watched the bubble does end up moving without having to attempt moving the villager's house.
So I'm wondering what everyone's experience is.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2020)

It can stay on the one villager for more than one day. As far as I know it's randomised each day, and sometimes that same villager is picked. I had sit it on Katt for two days, then on day three it was Filbert (who I wanted to leave).


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2020)

When I first did this, it stayed on Bea for like three days straight, so it can be annoying. Just be patient, it will work and eventually transfer to someone new as long as you follow the procedure.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 1, 2020)

Envy said:


> When I first did this, it stayed on Bea for like three days straight, so it can be annoying. Just be patient, it will work and eventually transfer to someone new as long as you follow the procedure.


Great, thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> It can stay on the one villager for more than one day. As far as I know it's randomised each day, and sometimes that same villager is picked. I had sit it on Katt for two days, then on day three it was Filbert (who I wanted to leave).


That's good to know. I hope it will transfer soon enough.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

So it's the 3rd day now and the move-out thought bubble is still on Zucker.
I'm wondering now if I'm doing something wrong or what.
I just quit the game without saving when I enter the conversation with him - I don't complete it.


----------

